

Show HN: College2Startup delivers startup jobs to your inbox - hacknut13
http://www.college2startup.com

======
adityakothadiya
This is classic chicken and egg problem. As a Startup who wants to post a job
ad, I've no idea if you have enough students who are looking for job on your
site, and is it worth paying $100/post. If you're starting now, then keep the
job posting free or very minimal, so that you'll have more jobs posted. Once
you reach students mass, then you can charge more to startups.

~~~
TuaAmin13
Well, with the amount of email I get I suspect either my school sells my email
address or companies get people to just download the entire directory. There's
at least 4 companies that I get regular email from and I've never interacted
with them before. Maybe they plan on mass emailing students about this new
service.

While it sounds like I'm being critical of this service, I would have liked to
see this before I graduated. I know a few people who joined startups but it's
because they knew someone who knew about the startup to even apply. My school
has an entire building for technology startups but there's no listing of who's
hiring, or at least if there is one it's not very well known.

------
jfi
Welcome to the recruiting space, try not to go crazy :) To get your service
started, using email as the main messaging medium is smart as you want to
build up your candidate-base, so offering something (in this case, information
and job leads) will help you win adopters. Charging on a per job posting basis
is a difficult sell as there are literally thousands of others offering very
similar services. Showing job-seeker numbers can help motivate the employer to
go with you as can past success stories. I'd recommend focusing on achieving
those before you start charging. Think about offerings above and beyond just
job postings, those are a commodity.

I've been running CollegeJobConnect for the past year and be happy to chat
with a fellow entrepreneur who is trying to make student recruiting better.
This is a really, really difficult space to be a startup in, so as much as we
can all help each other the closer we will be to bringing improvement.

------
Techmeetups
PricePoint is key in any service. We started a similar service for The London
Silicon Roundabout called TechStartupJobs and started at about £5 (about $8)
to test market within our community of 1000+ tech individuals and companies.
Once you prove value price can be adjusted. Didnt mean to preach but this is
101 Pricing Services that we mentor to our Startups
(<http://www.techstarthub.com/startup-mentoring/>) Best of luck anyway!

Rgds Shawn Techmeetups

------
zachh
Great idea! Maybe I missed it, but how many people do you have subscribed to
begin with? Perhaps that number isn't as high now, but that would be valuable
information to display if it was something high enough to attract startups and
sponsors.

------
A-K
Neat idea! Caught a small typo: next to the lock image on the homepage, it
says "ever" in place of what I assume was supposed to say "never".

"We ever misuse or sell any information you give us."

~~~
hacknut13
Ah gotcha thanks!

------
steveplace
Why isn't the email submit on the front page?

------
BadassFractal
How does this compare to InternMatch?

------
KevinMS
How is this not automated ageism?

~~~
rumpelstiltskin
For the same reason facebook's "college students only" rule when it first
launched wasn't ageism.

It's a hook, catering to a very specific niche of ppl. If it catches on, you
can bet that they'll expand with MBA2Startup and others, for more 'seasoned'
vets.

~~~
KevinMS
Not buying it. If there was a facebook rule for "college students only", it
was because facebook _was_ for college students.

I have no doubt that many companies and headhunters look for recent graduates
not because they have just been taught the finer points of development, but
because they are most likely young.

If this website was slightly less veiled it would be called 20sToStartup.com,
and you wouldn't even dare call that acceptable niche marketing. Maybe that's
ok for cars and music, but not for peoples livelihoods.

------
klbarry
It's cool, but I wish there was a way to separate what jobs you want mail for.
(different types of programming, marketing, seo, product management, there is
a lot of variety.)

~~~
hacknut13
That's definitely something we've got feedback on and would implement in the
next few days. Thanks!

~~~
amcintyre
Similarly, it would be nice to let students specify whether they are
graduate/undergraduate, and maybe their field of study/interest.

I can imagine if I was paying to send an offer out to find people to solve
hard CS or math problems for me, I'd be disappointed to find that 90% of the
recipients were (for example) undergrad marketing majors.

~~~
genystartup
When applicants receive the jobs in their inbox, when they click on the job to
apply...they are asked a number of questions including being grad/undergrad,
if they have github profile (for those applying for engineering jobs) and many
more.

But we do have a great mix of backgrounds..about 30% marketing and the rest
are engineering and design.

